# corned beef jerky?



## bigrybsmoke (Apr 12, 2018)

I have an idea in my head of corning a bottom round or arm roast to make into jerky. I believe corned beef brisket will make for a tough chew. bottom round is what I usually use for jerky making. what I'm wondering is this a viable thing? i don't wanna sink a week into prep and money into something that isn't doable. thank you in advance


----------



## daveomak (Apr 13, 2018)

Sounds good to me...  I love the flavor of corned beef....   Give it a try...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2018)

I agree with Dave, that sounds fantastic!
Al


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 13, 2018)

I always wanted to give it a try, but haven't got to yet. Give a go and let us know what you think!


----------

